# Port Freeswitch PBX software



## trumee (Jan 23, 2016)

Anybody tried porting Freeswitch (https://freeswitch.org/) to FreeBSD?


----------



## unficyp (Jan 24, 2016)

Since there is no port in /usr/ports, iI guess no.
But FreeSWITCH compiles and runs fine on FreeBSD.


----------



## sidetone (Jan 24, 2016)

That's pretty cool. Some of it's developers used to work on net/asterisk. It's base uses MPL (Mozilla Public License).

It contains FreeTDM, a BSD replacement library for telephony cards, in place of misc/dahdi.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 25, 2016)

unficyp said:


> Since there is no port in /usr/ports, iI guess no.
> But FreeSWITCH compiles and runs fine on FreeBSD.



Actually, there is, at least, there was. It's been deleted because one of the core components failed to build and nobody bothered to fix it.

net/freeswitch


----------



## pi@ (Mar 7, 2016)

There is a new try to get freeswitch into the ports tree, see:

https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=205681


----------

